# Gold yields in mixed chips (complete process)



## Tzoax (May 23, 2014)

Greetings. I collected some amount of chips mainly from RAM sticks, PCI cards and graphics and I am planning to process them together and see how much gold I will get, on the first image I have 240.6 grams of RAM chips, on second image 936.8 grams of mixed chips, on third 46.8 grams of high yield GPU chips (only the cap of chips, the bottom part was removed and I will process it separately). All together there is 1224.2 grams of chips. I am planning to incinerate them and process them all together, I will incinerate them in sunday with coal, i will post pictures of every step i do. Any tip or opinion is welcome.


----------



## maynman1751 (May 23, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827


----------



## Tzoax (May 23, 2014)

maynman1751 said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827



Thank You for the link Maynman, I will try to do as much as I can like that is described, this is my first time processing chips, I hope I wouldn't get into unaspected problems. First I am planning to incinerate chips in coal well, and mix all with water, remove unburned parts and process it again until I made a dust of all plastic.


----------



## dannlee (May 23, 2014)

I'm been persuaded by experience that any/all solder should be separated before further processing - you'll be handling, sifting and sorting the ashes and do not need traces of lead broadcast at the incinerator, work station, water separation stages. Between the hazards of lead, and tins colloidal gels cluttering up processing, it should be worth taking some extra time before your Sunday burn.

After my first reclamation I changed from depopulating with heat to cutting IC legs where possible - then carefully lifting legless ICs using a heat gun and using towel to wipe molten solder clear of each high-value chip. 

I just took 455 grams of SDRAM memory chips I'd oven / heat gunned process off their cards and soaked them in warm dilute HCl overnight, about half of the magnetic legs vanished along with the solder. The modern 'no-clean' fluxes used during assembly leaves a wax film that resists speedy cleaning of tin from conductors and lead/tin alloy solder, pre-washing chips with a solvent like carburetor or brake cleaner to chase off the waxes will halve or better the soak time required in HCl.

To avoid an extra acid step - A sharp wood chisel will zip down the chip leg rows with a very satisfying zipper sound and goes faster than you'd think.


----------



## Tzoax (May 23, 2014)

dannlee said:


> I'm been persuaded by experience that any/all solder should be separated before further processing - you'll be handling, sifting and sorting the ashes and do not need traces of lead broadcast at the incinerator, work station, water separation stages. Between the hazards of lead, and tins colloidal gels cluttering up processing, it should be worth taking some extra time before your Sunday burn.
> 
> After my first reclamation I changed from depopulating with heat to cutting IC legs where possible - then carefully lifting legless ICs using a heat gun and using towel to wipe molten solder clear of each high-value chip.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much Dannlee for advice and for sharing knowledge, I will cut the legs of all chips with chisel before Sunday.


----------



## joubjonn (May 23, 2014)

My process would be to do the black top BGA chips seperate. The chips with legs you can incinerate then use a magnet to collect the legs. I wouldn't bring acid into the mix until after they are ashed and the mag pieces are separated. Look for patnor's guide on this. Send him $5 paypal, it's worth it!


----------



## Tzoax (May 23, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> My process would be to do the black top BGA chips seperate. The chips with legs you can incinerate then use a magnet to collect the legs. I wouldn't bring acid into the mix until after they are ashed and the mag pieces are separated. Look for patnor's guide on this. Send him $5 paypal, it's worth it!


Thanks Joubjonn.


----------



## Tzoax (May 24, 2014)

I tried to separate the legs manually, but it is much time consuming, tomorrow I'm gonna have to incinerate them with legs. I found a tutorial for extracting gold without water on this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZganYmR0-w

Does anybody know which way is better- purifying incinerated chips with water or directly processing the dust in aqua regia?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 24, 2014)

Tzoax said:


> I tried to separate the legs manually, but it is much time consuming, tomorrow I'm gonna have to incinerate them with legs. I found a tutorial for extracting gold without water on this link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZganYmR0-w
> 
> Does anybody know which way is better- purifying incinerated chips with water or directly processing the dust in aqua regia?



And this is example of what you do wrong.
You do not listen friendly advice, you just think you know it better. Good luck with your processing. If you would take enough time of going through my post and few others posts on this subject you would not need ask any questions.

I will tell you what will happen just to show what you could be asking in next few days.
If you do not incinerate enough your glass jar for crushing will not work.
If you incinerate too much you will be plagued with tons of small beads made of those legs (you do not have time to cut off or dissolve)and solder. They will foul your AR an made your recovery harder. 
AR on burned material is not recommended as this carbon powder will steal some of your gold which you probably will not be able to recover.

Gold recovery is about patience. If you do not have patience to go through process as required you will never achieve good results.
Not to mention that you are trying to reinvent wheel, there are countless pages debating what you are trying to do, you will be better off to read for a few days instead of rushing with experiments.


----------



## Tzoax (May 24, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> Tzoax said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to separate the legs manually, but it is much time consuming, tomorrow I'm gonna have to incinerate them with legs. I found a tutorial for extracting gold without water on this link:
> ...



Thank You Patnor. I am very patient, when I was younger I had a hobby making a big houses of cards, with several card packs. It is not about that. I tried to cut the wires manually and it takes me about 10 seconds per chip, so for 2000 chips I have to work 5-6 hours. So I thought there must be a better way for that, and then I found that link I posted where the man incinerated the chips with legs and then in combination with sieve and magnet he removed all wires. I mean, even if there is some loss of gold, does it worth for 5-6 hours of work? I don't know, maybe the losses are much greater than I think.
Anyway, if I find that the chips are worth of processing I will be very happy since I can get them for almost free. I didn't know that they contains gold so I was throwing them in trash along with cards that I scrapped from fingers and pins. I collected 5 kilograms of ceramic cpus that are waiting me to process them, and MLCCs, silver, palladium, ruthenium, platinum, rhodium....there is so much to learn for me. But I am learning every day, still it's like a hobby, but maybe one day I could earn a lot of it and refine metals on a grater scale and make a business of it. Fortunately, I live in a country where refining centre for e-waste not exist, or is in early development. Next, it is very cheap and there is a tons of pc-scrap. And people are not knowing what there are selling, for example I bought several days ago a huge Maxtor hard disk from 1985 for about 2 euros, thats antiquity and is worth a lot more. I am paying ceramic cpus for about 0.86e, 1 piece of motherboard for 1.3e, kilogram of graphic cards and PCI cards (without metals and heatsinks) 2.15e, RAM memories for 8.64e per kilogram and so on. I do this tests to calculate is it worth processing it at all considering how much i am paying, and if I show to my self that there is a decent amount of metals to pay off, and if I show my self that I am capable to extract it, I will dedicate my self more to buying a larger amounts of e-scrap. Also, I am experimenting which components are best paying off.


----------



## Tzoax (May 25, 2014)

I was working all day, about 12 hours with my friend and there was a couple of things that was slowing us but i managed to completly process 1/4 of all amount. The rest will be over in day or two. We incinerated the chips (with pins together), then crush with hammer, then sieve, and then washing with water. I asked one refiner that I personally know and he said that it can all go directly in aqua regia. The liquid will be black, but the process is the same. He said that tin will disolve in aqua regia in solution, and with SMB will drop only gold. Does anybody have some experience with this?
Here is some pictures of today.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 25, 2014)

Tzoax said:


> I was working all day, about 12 hours with my friend and there was a couple of things that was slowing us but i managed to completly process 1/4 of all amount. The rest will be over in day or two. We incinerated the chips (with pins together), then crush with hammer, then sieve, and then washing with water. I asked one refiner that I personally know and he said that it can all go directly in aqua regia. The liquid will be black, but the process is the same. He said that tin will disolve in aqua regia in solution, and with SMB will drop only gold. Does anybody have some experience with this?
> Here is some pictures of today.



Yes.
:arrow: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827


----------



## Tzoax (May 26, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> Tzoax said:
> 
> 
> > I was working all day, about 12 hours with my friend and there was a couple of things that was slowing us but i managed to completly process 1/4 of all amount. The rest will be over in day or two. We incinerated the chips (with pins together), then crush with hammer, then sieve, and then washing with water. I asked one refiner that I personally know and he said that it can all go directly in aqua regia. The liquid will be black, but the process is the same. He said that tin will disolve in aqua regia in solution, and with SMB will drop only gold. Does anybody have some experience with this?
> ...



Thank You Patnor. There are some pictures taken with microscope. I managed by panning to extract small sample of how it looks like. I guess that other metal is tin so I think that it would best to boil in HCl, then decant, then aqua regia.


----------



## Tzoax (May 26, 2014)

I treated this small sample in aqua regia, here is the picture. I will add smb and I will wait until tomorrow to see will it drop the gold.


----------



## dannlee (May 26, 2014)

The mirror-bright grit seen in the magnified photos is shattered silicon 'glass' chips from each integrated circuit device - they have semi-metallic properties for the electrical qualities.

There will also be silver solder and other high reliability brazes caught in the 'heavy' grit layers...


----------



## Tzoax (May 26, 2014)

dannlee said:


> The mirror-bright grit seen in the magnified photos is shattered silicon 'glass' chips from each integrated circuit device - they have semi-metallic properties for the electrical qualities.
> 
> There will also be silver solder and other high reliability brazes caught in the 'heavy' grit layers...



Thanks Dannlee, I totally forgot that there are shattered silicon chips. Is it a good practice to crush them all together with chips or to separate them and process them separatelly? I tried to remove them from RAM chips but they were very soft. Also, if You can answer me - is it possible to recover gold from incinerated and crushed chips (and removed iron with magnet) by processing it (with full volume- no panning) with aqua regua? I know that there would be need for lot of acids, but I was just wondering is it possible.


----------



## dannlee (May 26, 2014)

I honestly can not tell you if going straight to Aqua Regia is possible as a commercial scale process - all indications appear doing so is 'other-than-wise'.

I have to say I am a beginner but have a few of my own ideas on flatpack incineration -- review my first run at http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=20179. Within the glass chip itself there is no recoverable values, but they are not porous and will not absorb dissolved gold values away and hide them much, where I did find paying returns was in the magnetic legs.

EDIT: grammar, wrong link & and forgot to mention components should be completely ashed to light grey, if finding black char reheat those pieces. The light grey is the binder and glass dust filler. See http://focus.ti.com/en/download/qlty/SEMICONDUCTOR_PACKAGING_ASSEMBLY_TECHNOLOGY-MISC.pdf for more insights to the 'package' contents.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 26, 2014)

I mentioned it many times. Too many that I really do not want to do it again.
I absolutely do not recommend AR on incinerated material. Proper separation and water wash is a must.
People still try to fight with notion that recovery is about patience.
You think you are going to save time by going straight to AR only to waste much more time trying to wash AR with values from powdered ash and carbon. You will spend hours washing dissolved values from the same ash you could easily remove with just water. 
Whoever like to waste money and time can go to straight AR.
Smart person will do his work in proper fashion reducing costs and maximizing values.

This process is for backyard refiner and big boys use completely different. For that one we lack equipment and we will never have it or replicate it unless investing hundreds of thousands.
*And again, it is all there in my thread, many discussion on exactly the same questions you are asking. If you were reading it you would know.*


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2014)

Although Patnor needs absolutely no support from me I'm still going to give it. 

I despair reading about people recommending the over complication of a process and making work for themselves later on. Work that could be avoided very easily.


----------



## Tzoax (May 26, 2014)

dannlee said:


> I honestly can not tell you if going straight to Aqua Regia is possible as a commercial scale process - all indications appear doing so is 'other-than-wise'.
> 
> I have to say I am a beginner but have a few of my own ideas on flatpack incineration -- review my first run at http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=20179. Within the glass chip itself there is no recoverable values, but they are not porous and will not absorb dissolved gold values away and hide them much, where I did find paying returns was in the magnetic legs.
> 
> EDIT: grammar, wrong link & and forgot to mention components should be completely ashed to light grey, if finding black char reheat those pieces. The light grey is the binder and glass dust filler. See http://focus.ti.com/en/download/qlty/SEMICONDUCTOR_PACKAGING_ASSEMBLY_TECHNOLOGY-MISC.pdf for more insights to the 'package' contents.


Thank You Dannlee, I read Youre post, very interesting. And thank You for the link, this is my first time dealing with chips, I made a mistakes but I am sure next time will bi much better. I am looking on my little experiment here like getting familiar with chips, every practicing and testing with them and making mistakes only improves knowledge and experience. So, tomorrow and day or two after tomorrow I will bring to the end this work. Tomorrow after 16h from now I will see will I get the gold powder in my AR solution. If there is a powder, I will process the all the chip powder I have that way, about 1.2 kilos. And I will see what I will get that way. The next time I work with chips I will implement all the things and good advices from You guys, thank You again. There is one thing bothers me with this topic that I can't find anywhere. How to extract the gold wires from the crashed chip powder in water? I tried by panning but so much material is left. Maybe it is because I didn't incinerated to white red, or maybe I have to crush a dust a bit more? I managed this by removing with spoon a top part of material (leaving gold wires at bottom) but this way there is so much to work, do You know some simplest method?


----------



## Tzoax (May 26, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> I mentioned it many times. Too many that I really do not want to do it again.
> I absolutely do not recommend AR on incinerated material. Proper separation and water wash is a must.
> People still try to fight with notion that recovery is about patience.
> You think you are going to save time by going straight to AR only to waste much more time trying to wash AR with values from powdered ash and carbon. You will spend hours washing dissolved values from the same ash you could easily remove with just water.
> ...


Thank You Patnor. If You want to help, tell me please what is in Your opinion the best thing I can do right now. I have 1.2 kilograms of incinerated chips (not incinerated to red, but enough for smashing it with hammer), smashed with hammer, I removed the legs from about 30 percents. The only reason I am trying to process it with AR is because one my friend told me that thats the way he do and that it works. I have a plenty of time I am not trying to save the time. I thought that a little experimenting while learning is not a bad way to get some experience. Thank You again for helping.


----------



## joubjonn (May 26, 2014)

I think we all explained it a few times here

Remove the ash and concentrate your material, some chips just will not ash like others. I put those aside to figure out another day. Then after your left with maybe 5% of what you started with and the water is no longer cloudy with ash you can decant and start acid leaching. If you don't remove the ash your acid leach is not going to work well.


----------



## Tzoax (May 26, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> I think we all explained it a few times here
> 
> Remove the ash and concentrate your material, some chips just will not ash like others. I put those aside to figure out another day. Then after your left with maybe 5% of what you started with and the water is no longer cloudy with ash you can decant and start acid leaching. If you don't remove the ash your acid leach is not going to work well.


I removed the ash but there is a lot more black particles, the ash that goes with water was about 5%, I've panned it a 10 times minimum until all water was clear. How to remove it until I get a minimum material with gold wires?


----------



## joubjonn (May 26, 2014)

At this point (as long as your water is clear). I do a nitric soak. Add water to the top
Of the concentrate and then a few ml of nitric. Heat this solution. It will probably take a while and a lot of stirring. Maybe an hour or two. Depends on how much copper your working with. I wouldn't do a 50/50 water/nitric soak because your material is mostly non-metal. After this rinse the material a few times and do another incineration and then remove the ash again. At this point you should have reduced your volume again. Then do an AR leach. It would be best to dump all of your material in a fiberglass plugged funnel after the AR leech and spray the material so it can gravity filter down and get most of the AR liquid through. You will loose some gold, but it won't be much, not really a whole lot you can do about it. That's why the big boys would just take tons of these chips and melt them all down at once into a bar. And then refine from that point but we can't do that.


----------



## Tzoax (May 27, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> At this point (as long as your water is clear). I do a nitric soak. Add water to the top
> Of the concentrate and then a few ml of nitric. Heat this solution. It will probably take a while and a lot of stirring. Maybe an hour or two. Depends on how much copper your working with. I wouldn't do a 50/50 water/nitric soak because your material is mostly non-metal. After this rinse the material a few times and do another incineration and then remove the ash again. At this point you should have reduced your volume again. Then do an AR leach. It would be best to dump all of your material in a fiberglass plugged funnel after the AR leech and spray the material so it can gravity filter down and get most of the AR liquid through. You will loose some gold, but it won't be much, not really a whole lot you can do about it. That's why the big boys would just take tons of these chips and melt them all down at once into a bar. And then refine from that point but we can't do that.


Thank You very much Dannlee, You helped me a lot. What are Your average gold yield in chips per 1kg of mixed chips? One guy said that he crush the chips in powder (without incinerating) in coffee grinder and then continue in extraction, is it possible?


----------



## g_axelsson (May 27, 2014)

If there is still a lot of black stuff then the incineration isn't finished. Chips should be incinerated until the core is white too, all the way in to the chip. This will take quite a long time, it's hard for oxygen to reach all the way through the ash to the remaining core. It isn't enough just to get the chip glowing red, you must keep the temperature there for quite some time.
Blowing air or oxygen onto it helps. Spreading it out thin also help.

You now have crushed chips with a lot of carbon, I would incinerate it again while stirring the mixture to let air reach every part of it.

Göran


----------



## Tzoax (May 27, 2014)

Thank You Goran!

The picture No.1 is AR solution (of a sample) after 24 hours, picture No.2 is what was left inside after decanting, and after 3 times boil in water, 3 times HCl, 3 times water again, there was left nothing inside, or barely to see even with microscope. So the test failed, maybe because I put so little gold inside or because I didn't neutralize base metals before that with nitric.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 27, 2014)

From your sample I would get anything from 0.5 to 1g of gold,
You did something wrong.


----------



## Anonymous (May 27, 2014)

Hi Patnor

Possibly as low as 0.5g from the whole batch mentioned in the OP? Is that correct as there was nearly 1Kg of chips from RAM cards alone.

Regards

Jon


----------



## Tzoax (May 27, 2014)

I must admit that this is a much harder task than I thought. I will start collecting chips for my second attempt, I will be much better prepared for that.

And for this what I have now I am gonna do fallowing:
1. Put everything through sieve and washing in water until water is clear
2. The ashes that were in the water will be hammered again to make more dust
3. I will repeat step 1 and 2 until the most part of it dissolves in water and cleaned

Then I will see what I will have, I think this is best solution right now considering I still don't have gas torch.
Next time I will attempt to incinerate them I will have gas torch and I think there will be much more ashes and small particles that will go with water.

I forgot to mention that after clearing ashes with water I will collect magnetic parts with magnet. Does anybody know is this material worth of processing and in case it is, which method is the best?


----------



## Tzoax (May 27, 2014)

1. picture is one idea I get, after some time of water dropping and casual mixing, the water drained off all light particles 
2. after little panning this is what I get
3. picture is all that remains from all ashes of 1.2 kg 

I removed all magnetic wires and I keep them in separate jar.

My plan is to first mix this with a little nitric to get rid of base metals.


----------



## artart47 (May 27, 2014)

Hi !
I've found this thread interesting in my Tourette's sort of way. I had to mension it! every time I check in on this thread I keep seeing a little video in my head in which I have just bought an airplane and I'm at the field with the engine running and Patnor keeps telling me to read the instructions and walk into the office and tell them I wan't some flight training and I keep telling him that I'm just gonna try it out to see if it work! Just a few miles and I'll be right back! Pat!
The video is really funny! artart47


----------



## solar_plasma (May 27, 2014)

Do not decant the ashes down the drain! Use a large bucket to save all the gold containing ashes, you are washing out of your "concentrate". Then, when you finally have satisfied your lust on quick useless adventures, you can still recover your values later and process them, when have learned how to do it.


----------



## Tzoax (May 28, 2014)

artart47 said:


> Hi !
> I've found this thread interesting in my Tourette's sort of way. I had to mension it! every time I check in on this thread I keep seeing a little video in my head in which I have just bought an airplane and I'm at the field with the engine running and Patnor keeps telling me to read the instructions and walk into the office and tell them I wan't some flight training and I keep telling him that I'm just gonna try it out to see if it work! Just a few miles and I'll be right back! Pat!
> The video is really funny! artart47


Thats a very funny video. :lol: You have right, all of You. I am rushing with experiments, and I haven't prepared my self well to finish it. I will sacrifice this amount of chips and bring this experiment to the end like I said, right now I am removing base metals with nitric, then I will wash it with water and treat it with AR. I am just so curious I must do this, if I manage to obtain 0.1 gram of gold I will be more than happy. It will give me even more inspiration to learn and progress. I know its a bit weird that I am so persistent about this, but believe me I learned a lot with all of this. In a meanwhile I am collecting even more chips for the next time I decide to extract gold, and that will be when I read all the forum about chips and specially Patnor's topic about chips. I will get all necessary equipment and I will do this right next time.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 28, 2014)

All,

I have some issues processing ashes, using gravity separation methods to produce the concentrate, please advise can we treat the ashes like jewlery sweeps? Using lithrage and flux to collect majorty of PMs inside the ashes? I am going to follow 4metals post regarding using a flux for sweeps.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## joubjonn (May 28, 2014)

The use of a gold pan while ridding ash is a must. It takes hours but then you will know your loosing gold. With that, I use a little bit of dish soap in the water/concentrate to help with the floaters


----------



## Smack (May 28, 2014)

Don't understand why people feel the need to beat a dead horse, this post is completely uncalled for. All the questions you've asked have been answered in patnor's post on this very topic. If there is something new to be gained here that would make the process better, all the more reason to post in patnor's thread and continue the learning there while keeping things organized.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 29, 2014)

Me and others told him several times to go through my thread, all his questions can be answered by just reading that one, plus few other threads which are linked from there. 
He simply refuse to do so, and keep asking things which are explained there. 
I spent nearly year going through forum and literature before I decided to move on to actual refining which served me well, I recovered all my gold with ease. On the other hand his approach only cost him money. If that is a way he decided is better for him then so be it, it is his money he flush down the drain.
I have no more to say in this thread.


----------



## maynman1751 (May 29, 2014)

Hey Pat! Look at the first reply to the original question!!!!!! :shock: :roll: The Patnor Process!


----------



## Tzoax (May 29, 2014)

I got 0.3 grams of gold (without washing, I will post result after washing). 1st image is AR solution. 2nd image is AR after 24 hours, 3rd and 4th image is dust. I am satisfied, at least I did something. I have remaining of about 200 grams of bigger particles that didn't went through sieve and a 10-20 grams of magnetic particles that I removed with magnet.


----------



## Tzoax (May 29, 2014)

After washing there was left 0.1 gram of powder. When I pour it in jar to the rest of my powder, I noticed that this sample of 0.1g was much lighter colored then the rest. Is this different colors means something in quality of powders?


----------



## g_axelsson (May 29, 2014)

Yes, usually lighter color means purer gold.

Göran


----------



## Tzoax (May 29, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Yes, usually lighter color means purer gold.
> 
> Göran




Thank You very much Goran. When I collect about 50 grams of powder I will process it with AR one more time before melting.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 29, 2014)

Just as I did... http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=19840

I have to re-refine that button this summer, I should have cleaned those firebricks, something dropped into my melt. It just shows that every step is important to get the perfect button, make one mistake and you have an inferior product in the end.

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2014)

Tzoaz it's entirely possible that all you need to do is clean your gold powder properly rather than re-refine it.


----------



## Tzoax (May 30, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Tzoaz it's entirely possible that all you need to do is clean your gold powder properly rather than re-refine it.



Thanks, I always clean the same way -3 times boiled in destilled H2O/HCl/H2O. But i think I know why the color is lighter. I always dry out the powder in electric hotplate on a minimum heat until dried. This time I left it little longer on a heat and I am sure that the dust was a darker before it dried out. I guess that adding heat on powder couldn't affect on the gold quality, and I see now that adding heat to powder will make it's color lighter. Also I noticed a small black particles in gold powder. Any idea what that could be?


----------



## Tzoax (May 31, 2014)

I decided to process the rest of my remaining ashes (the bigger particles that didn't went through my sieve. I started to concentrate the golden wires by panning, and the golden wires was settled at the bottom. Then I took the microscope and I looked at upper layer of ashes (I assumed that there will not be gold), BUT....what I saw...was even more golden wires, they were trapped inside of plastic particles. After that I was sure what I will do... I took the whole amount of these ashes (about 200 grams) and I washed it well, then I treated it twice with nitric for several hours, washed it well, than I added hot HCl and nitric, after several hours of occasional mixing, I filtered it, neutralized nitric acid with urea, added some SMB and the AR was getting a brown color, that made me happy because I know that there will be much more gold than the test before. Even now I am looking of forming a brown layer at the bottom of glass dish. Now, all that remains to me is a wires that i removed with magnet. Does anybody know what is a best way to process them? Thank You all, and a special thanks to Patnor, for Your researching and sharing.


----------



## Tzoax (Jun 3, 2014)

I have 0.4 grams of cleaned gold powder plus 0.1 gram from the previous test, thats 0.5 grams so far, now all that remains is magnetic wires to process. I will try AR with that.


----------

